

Google's cancelled collaborative web IDE - kellegous
https://plus.google.com/109697072684132989725/posts/WwRaBNhJAch

======
tree_of_item
I'm assuming this was the "Brightly" from that leaked Dart memo[0] some time
back. Disappointing, I was a little excited to see what Google could bring to
the IDE space.

[0] <https://gist.github.com/1208618/>

